# Sweetwater State Park



## warronl (May 21, 2011)

Anybody here still fish Sweetwater? I really wanna have faith in this place ,because it's so close to the house. I'm, not trying to get you guys to convince me that this place is worth fishing, but I would like to hear some reports of at least decent success here. I wanna like it, but it's been hard so far


----------



## SS2001 (May 22, 2011)

Sweetwater is tough. I have landed some nice ones there including my pb. I end up striking out as much as catching, but the quality of fish is usually worth it. Lake is FULL of shad and there are some HUGE bass in there. I lost one last year that would have gone over 12 easy. I also live right around the corner from there.


----------



## Randall (May 22, 2011)

It's tough but has a lot of quality fish. Took me a long time to get to where I could catch fish there with any kind of consistancy. I haven't fished it recently but this time of year crankbaits that run 8-16 feet work well as well as  topwaters early. Humps, and old creek channels are usually good for the next few weeks. After the water gets above 85 degrees I would go somewhere else and not even consider it unless you have some good conditions like clouds and rain. I drive right past it going East and South on a regular basis anytime I can for a reason. It's just worth the drive for me to go to better fishing lakes.


----------



## warronl (May 22, 2011)

Thanks so much for the replies guys.  I was to the point of wondering whether or not the drought we had a few years ago really hurt that place. Whenever I can, I go to Rocky Mtn pfa, but this lake is within 15 min of my house and 10 min of my job. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Sweetwater (May 22, 2011)

I have stuck it out with Sparks reservoir over the years even though it is a tough place to fish. Even though I haven't been rewarded with a high catch rate...ever...there are some big ones swimming it's depths. I have used my time spent on the lake to improve my skills fishing this kind of water. 
I also fish Sweetwater creek a good bit...mostly upstream from the park, but I have also caught some well fed bass within the park, in the slow part of the creek right where the trail meets the creek. There are spots upstream of the park that hold some nice spots and shoalies consistantly, but also hold mean blackfish.


----------



## Buzzerbaits (May 24, 2011)

I love sweetwater lake.  There are some big fish in there. Go  thru the pipe under the road and fish early am.  The water was down probably 15 feet or more a few years ago and there is some stuff out there you would not believe. A bridge,huge area of giant tree stumps,in the middle of the lake straight out from the boat dock is a big hump with many trees and things on it. Good luck


----------



## Alan in GA (May 24, 2011)

*boats....*

Can you launch a bass boat there if you don't crank the gas motor?? I think I would like to try that lake. I used to fish the creek by the old factory before it was a park! Good fish in Sweetwater Creek, too!


----------



## Sweetwater (May 24, 2011)

Alan in GA said:


> Can you launch a bass boat there if you don't crank the gas motor?? I think I would like to try that lake. I used to fish the creek by the old factory before it was a park! Good fish in Sweetwater Creek, too!



I have seen bass boats there..so I believe it's ok.

Like Randall said...once the water gets hot...it's over for awhile. I would love to hit it at night during the summer. I'd bet the night fishing would be great.

I'm prolly gonna hate myself for saying this...but the shoal bass they've been stocking in the hooch have set up shop all along the creek from the park upstream a couple miles.


----------



## Captain Terry (May 24, 2011)

sweetwater is good spring& fall but does any one know anything about snake creek over in carroll county ?


----------



## Captain Terry (May 24, 2011)

*snake creek*

trying to find out anything about this lake,i know its trolling motor only but has anyone fished it lately?


----------



## Buzzerbaits (May 24, 2011)

Captain Terry said:


> trying to find out anything about this lake,i know its trolling motor only but has anyone fished it lately?


  Yes. You can put a big boat in sweetwater lake. Just lift the motor up and troll around. Launch your boat and turn to the left towards the road. look for the old road that crosses out into the lake. There is a sunken bridge half way out there with some huge tree stumps around it. Good luck


----------



## riprap (May 24, 2011)

Buzzerbaits said:


> Yes. You can put a big boat in sweetwater lake. Just lift the motor up and troll around. Launch your boat and turn to the left towards the road. look for the old road that crosses out into the lake. There is a sunken bridge half way out there with some huge tree stumps around it. Good luck



Yes, the last time I had my boat in there they asked me to trim it up as far as I could. They have a boat with a motor on it though.


----------



## warronl (May 24, 2011)

You guys rock, thanks for the replies! I saw the park boat with the motor in action one day ( or lack of). A fellow and his son capsized their boat in the lake years ago, and the park owned boat with the outboard wouldn't start. A fellow with a bass boat lowered his outboard, started it and zipped across the lake and pulled the people out.


----------

